# my 2000 maxima stalls when idling



## Carp12000 (May 15, 2006)

my 2000 maxima stalls out when its idling the check engine light isnt on i cant seem to pin point the problem any ideas what it could be


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you ever find out what was going on with your car? My (former) car is doing something similar... Here's a link to my post. Thanks.

http://www.nissanforums.com/general...ring-wheel-gas-pedal-lock-up.html#post1150417


----------



## acidjake75 (Dec 10, 2006)

even if no check engine light is on, I would still take it to a mechanic and have them run diagnostics on it. There might be a code that can better explain the issue. Mine was doing the same thing and ended up changing the MAF.

stay clear from dealerships - they will bend you over big time


----------



## Frank78 (Jan 3, 2007)

Had the same problem. I had bad Coils. Gave my mechanic all sorts of false readings. Interior lights would turn on intermittently, i.e., check engine, ABS...car would even choke at times. Check the coils buddy. GL.


----------

